# شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك



## mambo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP Live Edition 2​




هى عبارة عن اسطوانة وندز ذاتية الأقلاع تعمل من السيدي روم وليس لها علاقة بالوندز الموجود بالهارد​
الملفات علي روابط مباشرة تدعو الإستكمال مجزأة علي 3 أجزاء
بمساحة 50 ميجا و طبعاً ماتنسوش إنها روابط مباشرة ​










​


----------



## mambo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*

اية يا جماعة 9 دخلو الموضوع و محدش قالى شكرا طيب عايز تشجيع لازم نشجع بعض​


----------



## matareg (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*

شكرا يا مامبو


----------



## Ramzi (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*

ايه يا مامبو

اعمل بصمت


بس مشكوووور يا باشا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​*


----------



## sadkee_1960 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*

يعني انسخ الوندوز علي الاسطوانة و اشغلها يشتغل الوندوز مباشرة حتي لو مكنش موجود وندوز علي الجهاز و علي العموم لك الشكر علي مجهودك و ربنا يعوضك و شكرا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*

شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك
عندي سوال
هو ممكن لو مش عندي هارد نهائي  تنفع الاسطوانه دي
اشغل بيه الكمبيوتر
اخوك اوريجانوس


----------



## danielgad (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*



> اية يا جماعة 9 دخلو الموضوع و محدش قالى شكرا طيب عايز تشجيع لازم نشجع بعض


شكرا


----------



## sadkee_1960 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*

شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك
عندي سوال
هو ممكن لو مش عندي هارد نهائي تنفع الاسطوانه دي
اشغل بيه الكمبيوتر
عند التحميل الملف غير موجود لماذا هو الملف غير موجود و شكرا


----------



## sweetly heart (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*



> عندي سوال
> هو ممكن لو مش عندي هارد نهائي تنفع الاسطوانه دي
> اشغل بيه الكمبيوتر



مستحيل طبعا يشتغل الكومبيوتر اساسا السيدى روم ياخذ اوامره من الهارد دسك ثم انه الهررد دسك هو حلقة الوصل بين المذر وبين السيدى روم بدون سيدى روم لا يوجد كومبيوتر لديك
الموضوع هذا عن تشغيل وندوز من اسطوانة بدون الوندوز الى على السى وليس الهارد بحد ذاته لانه فقد اى جزء من الكومبوتر لا يشتغل ولا يسمى كومبوتر


----------



## merj07 (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شغل جهازك منغير هارد ديسك*

thanx man


----------

